# Dud car.....



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

:lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Brian


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Classic, "P" must be for parachute. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

or p.i.s.s take


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Made me smile


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha that's funny it made my tummy hurt too lol


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

